# LabGear STB Code (UK)



## Bez (Mar 17, 2003)

I have had a Tivo for several years and it worked fine until they changed channel 5. I am using a freeview set top box. When I reset my box (cant remember what it was) they changed the main channel codes from 1,2,3,4,5 to 804 etc so Tivo couldnt control it any longer. I bought another box from Argos own brand but couldnt find out what code to use. I then bought a Digilogic box and found a code that worked. All seemed well except that eventually we noticed that most programmes would suffer sound dropouts of up to 2 seconds. I thought the Tivo had gone wrong so invested in a modern Humax PVR but thats another story. It eventually dawned on me that I should try the Digilogic straight into the TV to make sure it was Tivo that was going wrong. Turned out to be the Digilogic box that is dropping sound which I assume means my Tivo is OK. I just got a new LabGear STB because LabGear is listed on my codes list, but the codes dont control the box. I tried the help line telephone number but got unobtainable.
I have been going through loads of code settings from the list and none of them work. I havent tried all the codes because it is so tedious and I need a break.
The LabGear is a FV400. Does anybody have any idea what code I need to control it? Or what I can do to find out?
Any help would be most appreciated not to mention saving my sanity.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IIRC All the codes are available through the "Freeview", "Freeview1" & "Freeview2" manufacturers which should make it slightly faster to go through all the options.

I have been using a £25 Wharfedale LPDV832HDMI for a few weeks and my parents for a few months - codes in the Tivo, stable, reliable etc. but no idea if SuperFi will get any more stock
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/5012
Previously I had another Wharfedale DV832(2) which worked well for 3 years before dying.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks, amc, I tried all those Freview codes and nothing worked


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

I dont know how old your labgear box is, but the older ones stopped working at the changeover. I had an old labgear 100 similar to the daewoo boxes, which stopped working too.


:down:


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you have access to a Philips Pronto or compatible remote it used to be possible to capture your Freeview remote and get the codes added - no idea if anyone has done that recently.

If you go to http://www.tivoportal.co.uk/
The follow the "Supported STB's" link on the left
Then click on !For information on how you can help see here."

IIRC if your Tivo is networked you can also insert your own codes into the database.

If I were you I would call SuperFi and see if they can get you a Wharfedale which is supported and works well but YMMV.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for replying, guys )
kadinsky: The box is brand new and I bought because it's on Tivo's list.

AMc: thanks for the link. Apparently you can get new codes added by capturing them with a Pronto device. The captured codes are then translated by Gary Sargent(TivoPortal) and forwarded to Tivo in the USA. They then transmit them via the daily call. I have emailed Gary to ask for help in capturing the codes.
Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bez said:


> The box is brand new and I bought because it's on Tivo's list.


You mean that it has never previously been used as in it was in a sealed box and had no scratches. But when was it actually manufactured as to my knowledge there was only ever one Labgear branded Freeview box and it was another rebadge of the Setpal box and was made and distributed several years ago.

A UK Tivo S1's list of supported Freeview set top box codes hasn't been updated or actively maintained for several years.

Setpal Freeview boxes were rendered obsolete for Freeview reception after the Split NIT issue reared its head

See www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=903723 (especially Post 12)

and

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=297448

From Post 12 in the above digitalspy thread:-



> I originally e-mailed Freeview to enquire when the change would hit London having seen the note on their website. *I have a Labgear box which is one of the ones condemned to obsolescence*. I complained about the way my enquiry was handled and was eventually given an address to write to (yes I do mean ink on paper) with the offer that my letter would be put before the relevant industry committee. By this time I had discovered this and the Frequencycast site and had had the benefit of the advice and information provided by you all. As a consequence my Labgear is still working.
> 
> I did have a personal reason for addressing some of my complaints to Freeview and as they were the lead body for informing the public on this issue they can and should be held to account for the very poor communication with the public. They do also have some responsibility for the change as it was done ostensibly for the provision of future Freeview services and it was equipment used to receive Freeview that was affected. They also did have input into the timing of the change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You mean that it has never previously been used as in it was in a sealed box and had no scratches. But when was it actually manufactured as to my knowledge there was only ever one Labgear branded Freeview box and it was another rebadge of the Setpal box and was made and distributed several years ago.


Your information is out of date. There has been two new Labgear boxes available for about a year now, the FV300 and FV400 with RF modulator. Neither are SetPal boxes. The original Labgear SetPals were marketed by Labgear, the new Labgear's are marketed by Philex whom now own the Labgear brand name.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fred Smith said:


> Your information is out of date. There has been two new Labgear boxes available for about a year now


I stand corrected and have now found the new Labgear branded boxes you mention with Google.

However the old Labgear Setpal box is still relevant because it is the only Labgear Freeview box for which a UK Tivo S1 currently has the appropriate infra red codes.

The only solution therefore will be to capture the codes of this new box with a Pronto or similar IR code capabale capturing device and then send the file to GarySargent for onward processing with Tivo and then eventual addition to the list of codes for UK Tivo S1 boxes.

Alternatively it may be far easier to replace the Freeview box with one that is already supported by Tivo (eg the Sony VTX-D800U). Or alternatively any Sky box will be supported by Tivo as will any current BBC/ITV Freesat box.


----------

